

Microsoft researchers use light beams to charge smartphones - amitmittal1993
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/564178/microsoft-researchers-use-light-beams-charge-smartphones/

======
adamhacka
WiTricity is a pretty interesting project being worked on by some smart
cookies from MIT - needs smartening up a bit, but the basics are there.
Definitely worth a look if the growth of wireless charging interests you -
[http://witricity.com/](http://witricity.com/)

------
rubencodes
Like come on, this is the stuff we've all dreamed about. The future is fast
approaching!

